# VBA Excel - Interne Tabellennamen auslesen



## LunaSun (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ihrs.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich an den internen Tabellenname einer Excel-Tabelle rankommen - PER QUELLCODE? Hat jemand dafür vielleicht ein Beispielscript?

Vielen Dank schon mal
Lunasun


----------



## DrSoong (19. Februar 2004)

Wenn du den Namen des aktuellen Tabellenblattes haben willst, ist

```
Tabellenname = ActiveSheet.CodeName
```
dein Ding. Du kannst aber auch

```
Tabellenname = Sheets(Index).CodeName
```
benutzen, wobei der Index natürlich auch der Blattname sein kann, also

```
Tabellenname = Sheets("Tabelle1").CodeName
```


Der Doc!


----------



## LunaSun (20. Februar 2004)

Ich dank dir! Ich hattes inzwischen selbst rausgefunden, nur leider nutzt es mir 
nichts mehr, da ich die Eigenschaft per Quellcode nicht beeinflußen kann - sie ist 
schreibgeschützt! Das steht explizit so in der Hilfe von VBA. *grummel*  *hmpf*


----------

